# Non Resident issues



## cancarver (Apr 6, 2002)

Couple questions;

How many of you belong to the SA? 
Do you believe in the numbers(caps) and solutions they are recomending? If not what are your solutions or recomendations.

I know alot of your views are all over on the threads and don't want to repeat them but to condense them for new people, to easily understand where people fall would be very helpfull.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Cancarver,
Member of SA.
I believe in the installation of a cap(reasonable #, that needs to be researched). I also think that some sort of zone proposal needs to be implemented. There are "hot spots" that need to have some sort of restrictions.

There should also be limitations put on guides, as to the number of acres they can lease, licenses they can sell, etc.

I wish to preserve the heritage and history of ND hunting. I dont want to see change(No Trespass law, Commercilization of hunting) of that sort.

I also think that we are entering a dry cycle(which happens every decade) and we need to try to limit the abuse of the great hunting in ND.

For the small town economy , i believe that Chris was right in saying they shouldn't depend on a seasonal, hit and miss revenue. Also, before the great duck hunting, like in the early 90's, the number of NR was under 10,000 and the small towns survived. I also dont think they realize how much money residents spend in their communities, so I kind of feel like an underappreciated resource.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Muskat

I couldn't of said it better myself.
Excellent post!!!!! :rock:


----------

